# Transferring bags between airlines in HNL



## w.bob (Dec 30, 2009)

On our return form Hawaii we will be on Hawaiian Air to HNL and then transferring to another carrier (Delta) to the mainland. How does the baggage charge work if we have the bags transferred between the airlines in HNL. The last time we did it there were no baggage fees.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2009)

If it's a code share arrangement (under one airline, ticketed as one ticket), then the airlines have an arrangement whereby they transfer your bags from one to the other. 

On the other hand if you've booked two tickets, one on Hawaiian Air and one on Delta, you'll have to pick up your bags after the one flight and check them in for the next flight. 

This sounds as if it's a code share purchased as one ticket under Delta. You won't have to do anything. You bags will be transfered from one airline to the other to your final destination.


----------



## w.bob (Dec 31, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> If it's a code share arrangement (under one airline, ticketed as one ticket), then the airlines have an arrangement whereby they transfer your bags from one to the other.
> 
> On the other hand if you've booked two tickets, one on Hawaiian Air and one on Delta, you'll have to pick up your bags after the one flight and check them in for the next flight.
> 
> This sounds as if it's a code share purchased as one ticket under Delta. You won't have to do anything. You bags will be transfered from one airline to the other to your final destination.



I purchased the mainland flight from delta and the interisland flights separately through Hawaiian air. 2 yrs ago I did the same thing but with continental. We were able to have the baggage transfered from Hawaiian straight through to continental with no problem. just had to request it. At that time there was no baggage charges. Now that both airlines charge I was wondering if anything has changed. Eventually I will have to call the airline to verify. Thanks


----------



## lynne (Dec 31, 2009)

w.bob said:


> I purchased the mainland flight from delta and the inter-island flights separately through Hawaiian air. 2 yrs ago I did the same thing but with continental. We were able to have the baggage transfered from Hawaiian straight through to continental with no problem. just had to request it. At that time there was no baggage charges. Now that both airlines charge I was wondering if anything has changed. Eventually I will have to call the airline to verify. Thanks



Since you purchased that tickets from the airlines directly, you will have to pay baggage fees to both airlines.  They should be able to interline your luggage between Delta and Hawaiian.  Just make sure that you let the originating airline know at check-in.


----------



## bryanphunter (Jan 1, 2010)

w.bob said:


> On our return form Hawaii we will be on Hawaiian Air to HNL and then transferring to another carrier (Delta) to the mainland. How does the baggage charge work if we have the bags transferred between the airlines in HNL. The last time we did it there were no baggage fees.



I took this info directly from the Hawaiian Airlines website:

Our checked bag policy has changed.

For continental U.S. – Hawaii itineraries: For tickets issued on/after August 4, 2009: Checked baggage fees paid at the airport will be $20 for first checked bag and $30 for a second checked bag. Customers pre-paying for bags at check-in, on HawaiianAirlines.com will continue to pay $15 for the first checked bag and $25 for the second checked bag.

If your tickets are issued prior to August 4, 2009, there is a $15 fee each way for the first checked bag. There is a $25 fee each way for a second checked bag.

For interisland itineraries: Effective for tickets purchased on or after September 14, 2009 for travel commencing on or after September 14, 2009, the first checked bag fee will be $10. There is a $17 fee each way for a second checked bag.

So..... If you start your flight back to the continental US with an interisland flight you'll pay a pretty cheap baggage fee.  I know when we were in Maui in Feb 2009, we were pleasantly suprised they did not charge a baggage fee then, so we paid nothing in fee's going back to Minneapolis because our fisrt leg of our "Northwest" flight was with Hawaiian from Maui to Oahu.


----------



## thheath (Jan 1, 2010)

Even if you have 2 different bookings you can check your bags through to your final destination; just make sure you have your Delta ticketing infomation available for Hawaiian when you check in.

You will pay whatever the baggage fees are for Hawaiian at check in and there will be no additional charge from Delta.

At least this is how it has always been for me.


----------



## myip (Feb 3, 2010)

*Need Help.*

I am still confused at the process.

I have separate tickets.. 
1. Hawaiian Airline: Lihue to HNL
2. United Airline: HNL to SFO.

I go on-line to check in for Hawaiian Airline.  It asked for baggage.  I says yes to it - it go to HNL... Do I need to do it at the check-in counter at the airport and tell the lady to check the luggage to SFO.

For United Airline, - I don't want to go through security again...  I also do on-line check-in to avoid going the the counter at HNL.  Do I enter no baggage to check in to print out the broading pass?


----------



## w.bob (Feb 3, 2010)

myip said:


> I am still confused at the process.
> 
> I have separate tickets..
> 1. Hawaiian Airline: Lihue to HNL
> ...



I just called Delta and confirmed what thheath had stated. I would pay the Delta fee if my flight was with Delta & bags transferred to Hawaiian. On the return I would pay Hawaiian with the bags transferred to Delta & no fee to Delta. 

In your case you may want to check with United. The Delta rep I spoke with said Hawaiian is partnered with Delta. Maybe someone else can confirm that United has the same policy. 

In any case when you check your bag with Hawaiian be sure to tell them you want your bag sent through to United and have the United flight info available. I would also check the tag they put on the luggage to confirm it is going to your final destination. I would think that you have to go to the Hawaiian counter to be able to have the bag sent through to United.


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 4, 2010)

*Attention---baggage Fees !!!*

Just came back from Hawaii to the mainland.  I think some people get "SHAFTED" !!!  Flew from Kauai, to Honolulu, to (I think) Salt Lake City, on to the "midwest".

They were charged baggage fees (extra $10+) from Kauai to Honolulu; another fee to SLC; and another to the midwest.  The tickets they bought (from a travel agent) mentioned NOTHING about extra baggage fees.  Just that the bags would be checked in on Kauai, and would be delivered at their final destination.  They were "very upset", on Kauai, when they were told about the "extra" baggage fees.

What could they do, at that point???

"I" had an "unpleasant experience"---on my inter-island excursion.  I was "sure" that I bought "round trip" interisland tickets---about a year ago---HNL-LIH-HNL.  GUESS WHAT !!!

The airline (won't mention which one, but is probably is the biggest inter-island airline servicing the Hawaiian Islands) informed me that I "HADN'T" purchased "round trip" tickets---only "one way" tickets from HNL to LIH.  Therefore, I had to purchase the tickets from LIH to HNL---AND---pay for the checked baggage.  (When I purchased the original tickets, the baggage was free.)

I guess that I can afford to pay for "baggage"---even though I really don't want to pay the extra $$$.

Tony


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 4, 2010)

thheath said:


> Even if you have 2 different bookings you can check your bags through to your final destination; just make sure you have your Delta ticketing infomation available for Hawaiian when you check in.
> 
> You will pay whatever the baggage fees are for Hawaiian at check in and there will be no additional charge from Delta.
> 
> At least this is how it has always been for me.



What thheath said. 

When I hold two tickets, at the time I check in for the first flight I show them both tickets and they check my bags all the way through to my final destination. 

The last time I did this was last August, when I held separate tickets for MSP->SEA (on Northwest) and SEA->LIH (on Alaska) with a four-hour layover in SEA.


----------



## Amy (Feb 4, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What thheath said.
> 
> When I hold two tickets, at the time I check in for the first flight I show them both tickets and they check my bags all the way through to my final destination.
> 
> The last time I did this was last August, when I held separate tickets for MSP->SEA (on Northwest) and SEA->LIH (on Alaska) with a four-hour layover in SEA.



I had no idea one could do this.  Does this work for flights on the mainland?  For our March trip to San Diego, I saved money by buying, for the outbound, PDX-SMF on Alaska and then SMF-SAN on Southwest.  I figured we'd have to go pick up our bags at baggage claim then check them in with Southwest.  It would be terrific if we didn't have to do that additional step!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 4, 2010)

Amy said:


> I had no idea one could do this.  Does this work for flights on the mainland?  For our March trip to San Diego, I saved money by buying, for the outbound, PDX-SMF on Alaska and then SMF-SAN on Southwest.  I figured we'd have to go pick up our bags at baggage claim then check them in with Southwest.  It would be terrific if we didn't have to do that additional step!



It works for flights anywhere as long as the airlines have a baggage handling agreement.  Unfortunately for you, I don't believe that Southwest has baggage handling agreements with other airlines.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2010)

...And don't forget about the option that some people don't know about: Flying into one island and home from another island on the same RT itinerary. 

The first time I flew to Hawaii, I wanted to spend a few days on Oahu to get the Pearl Harbor experience and then to Maui for the rest of my vacation.  So I booked two RT flights: 1) Delta -  Cincinnati/Honolulu; and 2) Hawaiian Airlines - Oahu/Maui.  

Then I found out that I could have booked a flight into Oahu and flown home from Maui on Delta, thus negating the need to take the HA flight from Maui to Honolulu.   And that is what I've done ever since. 

This summer, I'm flying into Big Island on Delta for the sole purpose of seeing the active volcano.  3 days later we're taking a Hawaiian Air flight one way to Maui.  Then we're flying home from Maui on Delta.   With these expensive baggage fees, it makes even more sense.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 4, 2010)

I just purchased a multi-city flight from "Cheap Tickets" as we will be spending 1 week at Kona on the Big Island and a second week at Waikiki. We fly on American from LAX to Kona changing planes to Mesa Airlines in Honolulu. A week later we fly from Kona back to Honolulu on Mesa and then another week later we fly on American back to LAX.

I will only pay American's baggage charge once to Kona but am not sure on our return. I assume that I will have to pay twice on my return for Mesa and American as there is a week between the flights.

All the flights are under one confirmation from American Airlines.

By the way, after a lot of searching, I got an excellent price with a good schedule from "Cheap Tickets"


----------



## Amy (Feb 4, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It works for flights anywhere as long as the airlines have a baggage handling agreement.  Unfortunately for you, I don't believe that Southwest has baggage handling agreements with other airlines.



Bummer.


----------



## fnover (Feb 4, 2010)

*Baggage Fees*

We returned from Maui 2 weeks ago, we had 3 bags and had to pay the baggage fee for both Delta and Hawaiian Air. We checked in on line and paid the baggage charges then, when we checked the bags at the airport the skycap made sure that all baggage fees were paid, as a matter of fact he thanked us for paying on line as we saved him the trouble of handling them then and there. He did check our bags through to our final destination.


----------



## Darwin (Feb 4, 2010)

We just did this as the OP is wanting to do.  We were able to check all bags through from OGG to MSP.  We used Hawaiian Air from OGG to HNL and then Delta from HNL to MSP.  We let the agent at baggage in OGG know we had a connecting flight on Delta.  No problem.  No extra baggage fees.  The only caution is the connecting flight needs to be within 4 hours at HNL.

I like the suggestion of flying into one island and returning from another.  Just easier.  But, what is the cost?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I like the suggestion of flying into one island and returning from another.  Just easier.  But, what is the cost?



Anytime you fly in or out of Maui on Delta, it's about $100 total more expensive than flying into/out of of Honolulu, whether you fly one-way or round-trip.  So it ends up being about the same cost when you consider the savings on the extra intra-island flight and luggage fee.  The big plus, of course, is convenience.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 5, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Anytime you fly in or out of Maui on Delta, it's about $100 total more expensive than flying into/out of of Honolulu, whether you fly one-way or round-trip.  So it ends up being about the same cost when you consider the savings on the extra intra-island flight and luggage fee.  The big plus, of course, is convenience.


I encourage people to check routings to Hawaii using Alaska.  Alaska now flies into all of the principal islands direct from the mainland.  The fare baskets for each island are generally the same from each mainland departure point (except when they are running a special).  

Alaska also builds prices for each leg of a flight (i.e., Alaska generally does not offer a reduced fare for a RT purchase).  So there generally is no penalty for arriving and departing on separate islands.  

Alaska also partners with Delta, Continental, and American, so if you don't live on the West Coast and you have miles on one of those partners, you should be able to get to an Alaska departure point.

Finally, if you go to Hawai'i you should investigate getting a BofA Alaska Airlines Platinum VISA card.  The card gives you one $100 companion fare coupon per year - makes it a lot cheaper to get to Hawai'i.

I won't say this works for everyone, but if your circumstances are match up, this can make a great way to get to Hawai'i inexpensively.

I think the Hawaiian Air VISA card might offer some comparable advantages, so that might be worth checking into as well.  

Since we live in Seattle and I fly extensively on Alaska, having an Alaska Airlines VISA card is a no-brainer for us.  Actually we have two of them.  With the companion fares and the miles I get by flying and through credit card purchases we are almost always flying at greatly reduced or free fares for our TS trips.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I encourage people to check routings to Hawaii using Alaska.  Alaska now flies into all of the principal islands direct from the mainland.  The fare baskets for each island are generally the same from each mainland departure point (except when they are running a special).
> 
> Alaska also builds prices for each leg of a flight (i.e., Alaska generally does not offer a reduced fare for a RT purchase).  So there generally is no penalty for arriving and departing on separate islands.
> 
> ...



Steve,

I wish I could have booked on Alaska as it is my favorite airline. The problem is that Alaska does NOT fly directly to anywhere in Hawaii from anywhere in California. You have to connect in Seattle which makes it a lot more expensive and inconvenient from California. I not only tried on-line but I also called Alaska and they told me that going through Seattle is the only option and they have no plans to fly direct from California in the future.

It seems odd that Alaska flies non-stop from LAX to Cancun but not to Honolulu.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 5, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Finally, if you go to Hawai'i you should investigate getting a BofA Alaska Airlines Platinum VISA card.  The card gives you one $100 companion fare coupon per year - makes it a lot cheaper to get to Hawai'i.



Good informatin.  Alaska allows you to book a flight to Hawaii with the companion coupon?  Because Delta offers one, but it specifically excludes Hawaii.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Steve,
> 
> I wish I could have booked on Alaska as it is my favorite airline. The problem is that Alaska does NOT fly directly to anywhere in Hawaii from anywhere in California. You have to connect in Seattle which makes it a lot more expensive and inconvenient from California. I not only tried on-line but I also called Alaska and they told me that going through Seattle is the only option and they have no plans to fly direct from California in the future.
> 
> It seems odd that Alaska flies non-stop from LAX to Cancun but not to Honolulu.



John - you need to check back in with Alaska.  They now fly directly to HI from the Bay Area. (I believe they have direct service to OGG, HNL, LIH, and KOA.)  I don't know if they've added flights to HI from LAX, but if not I believe that is in the plans.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 6, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> John - you need to check back in with Alaska.  They now fly directly to HI from the Bay Area. (I believe they have direct service to OGG, HNL, LIH, and KOA.)  I don't know if they've added flights to HI from LAX, but if not I believe that is in the plans.



There are no flights at all from Southern California that don't require a plane change in Seattle. I just checked all combinations. They do offer 1 flight directly to Kona from San Jose, CA but that is it for California. All other flights to Hawaii from San Francisco, San Jose, or Oakland do require changing planes in Seattle. Changing planes in San Jose is not an option from Southern California.

It was only a couple weeks ago that I phoned Alaska and asked about California to Hawaii and was told that they have no plans at this time to expand their service.

Their fares are also much higher for any flight to Hawaii from anywhere in California regardless of changing planes.

Trust me, I would much rather fly on Alaska but it is just not a viable option.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> There are no flights at all from Southern California that don't require a plane change in Seattle. I just checked all combinations. They do offer 1 flight directly to Kona from San Jose, CA but that is it for California. All other flights to Hawaii from San Francisco, San Jose, or Oakland do require changing planes in Seattle. Changing planes in San Jose is not an option from Southern California.
> 
> It was only a couple weeks ago that I phoned Alaska and asked about California to Hawaii and was told that they have no plans at this time to expand their service.
> 
> ...



I was going by memory on the following announcement - I see that some of the service hasn't yet started up.  

*Alaska Airlines Announces New Hawaii Flights From Sacramento And San Jose
*


> *Airline's Hawaii service grows to 73 roundtrips a week, including 21 roundtrips from Bay Area and Sacramento*
> 
> 11/10/2009 5:04 a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 6, 2010)

thheath said:


> Even if you have 2 different bookings you can check your bags through to your final destination; just make sure you have your Delta ticketing infomation available for Hawaiian when you check in.
> 
> You will pay whatever the baggage fees are for Hawaiian at check in and there will be no additional charge from Delta.
> 
> At least this is how it has always been for me.



That's the way it worked for us last month.  We flew Denver to Honolulu on United and connected to Maui on Hawaiian airlines.  We checked our bags at the United counter in Denver all the way through to Maui.  I asked about it before I started the check in process at the self-serve kiosk and the agent said she would take over when we got to the baggage check part.  I don't know what she did at the computer terminal but it worked, our bags went to Maui.  United collected baggage fees but there was no extra charge from Hawaiian airlines.

Coming back it worked the same way.  Hawaiian from Maui to Honolulu, connecting with United to Denver.  Our bags were checked through to Denver by Hawaiian airlines in Maui.  Hawaiian collected baggage fees (lower than United's) and there was no extra charge for the United flight.

I didn't see or understand how to do the check-through with online check in so I did not try that.  We waited to check in until we arrived at the airport.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 6, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I was going by memory on the following announcement - I see that some of the service hasn't yet started up.
> 
> *Alaska Airlines Announces New Hawaii Flights From Sacramento And San Jose
> *



We are flying in April so these should have been in effect. In any event all flights on Alaska between Southern Califoria and all points in Hawaii do require changing planes in Seattle.


----------



## fnover (Feb 6, 2010)

traveller said:


> That's the way it worked for us last month.  We flew Denver to Honolulu on United and connected to Maui on Hawaiian airlines.  We checked our bags at the United counter in Denver all the way through to Maui.  I asked about it before I started the check in process at the self-serve kiosk and the agent said she would take over when we got to the baggage check part.  I don't know what she did at the computer terminal but it worked, our bags went to Maui.  United collected baggage fees but there was no extra charge from Hawaiian airlines.
> 
> Coming back it worked the same way.  Hawaiian from Maui to Honolulu, connecting with United to Denver.  Our bags were checked through to Denver by Hawaiian airlines in Maui.  Hawaiian collected baggage fees (lower than United) and there was no extra charge for the United flight.
> 
> I didn't see or understand how to do the check-through with online check in so I did not try that.  We waited to check in until we arrived at the airport.



Did you pay both United and Hawaiian baggage fees both ways? I ask because we paid Delta fees going to Kauai but not Hawaiian from Kauai to Maui we paid Hawaiian for one extra bag but from Maui to Atlanta we paid both Hawaiian for the extra bag and Delta for the 3 bags my wife and I had all together.


----------



## lynne (Feb 6, 2010)

fnover said:


> Did you pay both United and Hawaiian baggage fees both ways? I ask because we paid Delta fees going to Kauai but not Hawaiian from Kauai to Maui we paid Hawaiian for one extra bag but from Maui to Atlanta we paid both Hawaiian for the extra bag and Delta for the 3 bags my wife and I had all together.



Hi Fred,

The baggage fees are directly related to how you booked your flight.  If you booked your flight directly from Delta, with Hawaiian Air as a codeshare flight, you will only pay the fees once.  On the other hand, if you booked your trip on both Delta and Hawaiian separately, you will be charged a separate baggage fee from both Delta and Hawaiian.

Sometimes you may benefit from paying a little more by using a single airline saving the additional baggage fees.


----------

